# MINI Acrobatics...



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

:yikes:

http://tom.kat.free.fr/mini.wmv


----------



## christy98M3 (Mar 29, 2004)

Thats sick when he does an endo :thumbup:


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

That was pretty amazing. The endo made my day at work!


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

doeboy said:


> :yikes:
> 
> http://tom.kat.free.fr/mini.wmv


Doeboy -

AWESOME! :thumbup:

Love the RC40 exhaust, great sound. Could not quite tell if he was running a S/C gearbox, the whine I heard might have been a syncro 

Noted he had 13" on the front and 10" on the back, not recommended for road use, a bit too much oversteer for me!

Thanks for the link, this made my day...

PS for the purist, the thread title should be "Mini..." :angel:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Co-worker passed the link to me. I got a kick out of it and thought I'd share...


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

doeboy said:


> Co-worker passed the link to me. I got a kick out of it and thought I'd share...


:thumbup: :thumbup: Again, thanks. Mrs W and Master W also really enjoyed it.

Must...get...Mini...out...of...garage...this weekend!!!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

wingspan said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Again, thanks. Mrs W and Master W also really enjoyed it.
> 
> Must...get...Mini...out...of...garage...this weekend!!!


Make Mini donuts!


----------



## BMWRacerITS (Mar 17, 2004)

Does anyone have the video? I can't seem to get it to connect to download?


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

BMWRacerITS said:


> Does anyone have the video? I can't seem to get it to connect to download?


 What he said


----------



## SoloII///M (May 16, 2003)

·clyde· said:


> What he said


I have it. If someone wants to host it I'll FTP it to them.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

SoloII///M said:


> I have it. If someone wants to host it I'll FTP it to them.


remember the address and login?


----------



## SoloII///M (May 16, 2003)

Done. Enjoy.

JV


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

SoloII///M said:


> Done. Enjoy.
> 
> JV


http://www.clydeorama.com/autox/mini.wmv

Right-click, save-as, :blah:


----------



## JonW (Jan 6, 2002)

Hey, that's fun. Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## BMWRacerITS (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## davide (Aug 10, 2004)

:yikes: 

SOCMEL !!!


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

:rofl: that is crazy at the end!


----------

